
Gmail feature lets recipients know where you are coming from  - peter123
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10161264-2.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20
======
tsetse-fly
dupe and linkjack:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=476641>

[http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2009/02/new-in-labs-add-
your-l...](http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2009/02/new-in-labs-add-your-
location-to-your.html)

